# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Trekendeshi i Bermudeve

## AuGuSt_

Cfare dini reth Trekendeshit te bermudeve (Triangolo dell Bermude)

----------


## Era1

Kam pak te dhena ndoshta jo shume te plota dhe po i paraqes.
Neser mund te perkthej dhe listen e anijeve dhe avioneve te zhdukur me te dhena per çdo rast.

Ç'FARE ESHTE TREKENDESHI I BERMUDEVE?
Trekendeshi i Bermudeve gjithmone ka qene nje zone e rrezikshme dhe e mistershme, nga qe zhdukja e marinareve, piloteve dhe turistave asnjehere nuk ka qene e zgjidhur.
Elementet e informacionit rreth kesaj zone jane intriguese: ne nje ane te oqeanit Atlantik oksidental, ne forma pak a shume trekendeshe , ndermjet Bermudeve, Florides dhe meridianit 40 , kane ndodhur zhdukje gjate 30 vjeteve te fundit te shume avioneve , anijeve pa lene asnje gjurme nga to, dhe qe kurre nuk janw gjetur pjese apo te mbijetuar.
Çdo gje qe nje here hyri aty , kurre me nuk u pa.

ZHDUKJE PA PERGJIGJE:
Gjate gjithe historise ka patur raporte te zhdukjeve ne Trekendeshin e Bermudeve .Pjesa e mistershme eshte qe asnjehere nuk ka pasur copa ne det ; nqse do ishte nje anije ,ekipet e kerkimit do kishin gjetur copa ne det qe te tregonin ekzistencen e saj si psh veshje shpetimi, vaj ne uje etj.Asnjehere nuk eshte gjetur asgje e tille ne kerkimet e tyre.
Mesazhet e disa avioneve , para zhdukjes nuk jepnin asnje shenje anormaliteti;ne fakt ne nje moment te caktuar çdo gje shkonte normal dhe nje minute me vone çdo gje ishte zhdukur pa me te voglin lajmerim.
Numri i zhdukjeve eshte impresionant dhe i tmerrshem.Me misterioze eshte qe nuk ndodhen ne nje uragan o ciklon sepse shumica e zhdukjeve ka ndodhur ne kohe te mire.Sipas te dhenave te diteve te lundrimit me vela, Bermudet dhe zona me ne jug u braktisen nga lundrimi per rreth 100 vjet nga qe kishin ndodhur shuem zhdukje anijesh dhe mendohej qe ndodhte nga anijet pirate.Vetem ne shekullin e 19 dhe me shume ne shekullin e 20 u qartesua qe ndodhte diçka e pashpjegueshme nga qe nuk gjendej asnje gjurme nga zhdukjet.
Per me shume  nje numer i zhdukjeve prekte vetem pasagjeret dhe gjallesat e tjera ; dhe anijet ngeleshin te braktisura por ne gjendje perfekte dhe ne rregull, çdo gje ne vendin e saj.
Trekendeshi i Bermudeve gjithmone do jete nje burim i pashpjegueshem frike dhe enigme misterioze.Atehere nqse anijet, avionet dhe barkat nuk u zhduken nga faktore natyror klimatik , atehere ç'fare ndodhi?Ku kane shkuar gjallesat?Ç'fare ka ndodhur me reston e anijeve dhe avioneve qe jane zhdukur totalisht ?
Dhe pyetja me e rendesishme eshte : Ku jane ?

DISA SHPJEGIME
Faktikisht Trekendeshi i Bermudeve eshte nje qender energjetike , ajo nuk eshte thjesht nje trekendesh por shihet ne formen e nje piramide , shume afer trekendeshit te Bermudeve eshte gjetur nje vend ku personat zhdukeshin fizikisht  dhe shfaqen kohe me vone, eshte i njejti rast i personave qe zhduken ne trekendeshin e Bermudeve , hyjne ne tjeter kohe hapsinore ndryshe nga jona.
Dhe mendohet se kjo piramide kohore perdoret nga universe te tjera (dmth UFO)

----------


## Era1

Dhe perveç informacionit kam keto foto.

----------


## Darius

> Meqe nuk di asgje reth trekendeshit te bermudeve po them une dicka qe kam lexuar .Nje avion ka kaluar tek trekendeshi i bermudeve dhe mbasi kan kaluar 25 vjet ai ka dale qe andej dhe njerezit qe ndodheshin ne aqvion nuk e kishin kuptar qe kishte kaluar nje kohe e gjate (25vjet) dhe per ata asgje nuk kish ndrydhuar ora nuk kishte ecur me ritmet qe ecnte ne realitet dh ata thonin qe kishin ber nje udhetim prej 2 oresh dhe ishin te habitur kur shikonin femijet e ture qe ishinn pak a shume ne moeshen e tyre


August une nuk e di se ku ke lexuar per kete po kam pershtypjen qe informacioni qe ke eshte i gabuar. Rasti i vetem i dokumentuar ne Trekendeshin e Bermudeve me nje avion me pasagjere qe ka patur si te thuash humbje kohe, ose shtrembrim kohe ka te beje me nje avion te linjes British Airways ne mes te viteve 70 i cili mbasi u futen ne nje re mbi trekendeshin e Bermudeve, doli qe andej 10 minuta me vonese. Te gjitha oret e dores te pasagjereve si dhe ato te avionit , kur u zbrit ne aeroport tregonin nje humbje kohe prej 10 minutash.
Po te kishte nje rast te tille kur nje avion me pasagjer do humbte dhe do rishfaqej perseri mbas 25 vjetesh, kjo do kishte qene nje sencacion dhe do vazhdonte te flitej edhe sot e kesaj dite. 
Arsyeja pse e them kete ka te beje (pa u mburrur) me faktin qe kam shume informacion per Trekendeshin e Bermudeve dhe u be nje kohe pothuajse prej 10 vjetesh qe lexoj rregullisht mbi ate qe ndodh aty madje kam marre pjese edhe ne 2 simpoziume te organizuara, nje ne Itali ne mars te vitit 1993 dhe nje ne Canada ne tetor te vitit 2001. Natyrisht thjesht si i apasionuar i fenomenit asgje me shume. Ketu po ju shkruaj dicka mbi ate qe di si dhe disa nga teorite e shumta qe ekzistojne mbi misterin e trekendeshit.
Termi trekendesh ka lindur nga forma qe ka hapesira ku ndodhin fenomene te pashpjegueshme. Ne nje linje te drejte nga Miami (Florida) ne Porto Rico dhe perseri nje tjeter linje nga Porto Rico ne ishujt Bermude, linje qe me pas rikthehet nga Bermudet ne Miami, te treja me nje gjatesi prej 1000 Miljesh seicila formohet ai qe eshte quajtur prej shume vitesh Trekendeshi i Bermudeve. 
I ashtuquajturi trekendesh eshte bere objekt i nje sere shkrimesh sensacionale dhe i zhdukjeve te mistershme si dhe disa anomalive qe eshte pothuajse e pamundur te shpjegohen shkenceritsht apo brenda koncepteve tona per fiziken, kimine dhe vete kohen apo materien ne te. Rasti zyrtar qe e shnderroi trekendeshin ne nje nga fenomenet me te mistershme dhe te frikshme te globit eshte ai i vitit 1945 me te famshmen Skuadriljen e 19. Ne daten 5 dhjetor te vitit 1945, 5 bombardues te rende te tipit Avenger rreth mesdites nisen nga baza ushtarake e Fort Lauderdale, Florida, per nje fluturim stervitor. Koha paraqitej mese e pershtatshme per nje fluturim te tille dhe ekuipazhi pervec nje piloti te ri, ishte me eksperience te mjaftueshme duke patur seicili te pakten 400 ore fluturimi. Mbas pothuajse 2 oresh nga nisja e tyre, u kap nje mesazh qe mendohet se ka qene midis komandantit te skuadriljes dhe njerit prej piloteve i cili i thoshte qe kishte humbur orientimin. Instrumentat nuk funksiononin ndersa edhe vete komunikimi midis tyre kishte nderhyrje te forta ne frekuence. Mesazhe te shkeputura u vazhduan u kapen nga kulla e kontrollit ne Fort Lauderdale, Florida, dhe po ashtu nga disa drejtues anijesh te vogla private te ndodhura ne afersi. Nga permbajtja e tyre kuptohet qe te gjithe kishin humbur orientimin, instrumentat keqfunksionin nga nje lloj nderhyrje e forte magnetike dhe vizibiliteti ishte pothuajse zero. Me pas sinjalet u nderprene dhe vetm heshtje. Nga Fort Lauderdale u ngrit nje avion kerkimi dhe fill mbas tij nje tjeter ne nje distance kohore te shkurter. Kur avioni i pare ju afrua trekendeshit dhe ui zhduk ne nje re te bardhe (nga e cila nuk doli me kurre) ne kullen e kontrollit u kap nje mesazh qe thoshte * Mos hajde mbas meje, o zot kjo nuk eshte tokesore...*.
Mbas ketij mesazhi avioni i dyte i kerkimit u kthye ndersa i pari u zhduk si te tjeret per te mos u gjetur me kurre. Cdo perpjekje per te gjetur ndonje gjurme nga skuadrilja e avioneve rezultoi e kote por fakti me trondites per kerkuesit ishte ai qe nuk u gjet asnje gjurme e vetme vaji motorash gje qe ndodh rendom ne raste rrezimesh ne det, ose ndonje nga objeket e vete avioneve ndonje xhakete shpetimi ose gjera te tjera te kesaj natyre. Cdo gje dukej sikur ishte perpire nga uji.
Arsyeja pse u zgjata me kete "aksident" ka te beje me faktin qe prej asaj dite fama e trekendeshit mori perpjestime te medha dhe njohu nje lloj zyrtarizimi ndonese nga organizma te caktuara te qeverise amerikane, fenomeni kishte disa kohe qe po studiohej. 
Qe prej asaj dite numri i raportive per zhdukje anijesh dhe aeroplanesh si dhe varkash te volga apo anijesh te medha eshte rritur ndjeshem. Nisur dhe nga kurajo e njerezve per te folur dhe me ne fund thyerja e heshtjes prej disa nga deshmitareve qe kane perjetuar situata te ndryshme brenda trekendeshit, lista e zhdukjeve fatkeqesisht eshte pasuruar ndjeshem. Studiues te ndryshem te te gjitha fushave, fizikante, kimiste, oqeanologe, gjeologe, arkeologe etj i kane kushtuar jeten dhe pasionin e tyre studimit te ketij fenomeni dhe sot e kesaj dite ndonese kane dale shume teori per ate qe mund te ndodhi ne trekendesh, asnjera prej tyre nuk mund te quhet e provuar teresisht. Nje prej tyre nga me prestigjiozet Carls Berlitz (seminarin e te cilit pata fatin ta degjoja ne Itali ne mars te vitit 1993) i cili eshte autor i shume librave per kete fenomen (njeri prej tyre i perkthyer edhe ne shqip * Pa Lene Gjurme*) ka mbledhur informacionin me te madh qe ekziston per trekendeshin duke e koordinuar punen e tij dhe me te famshmin ufolog Dr Carl Sagan apo Stanton Friedman dhe Allen Hynek si dhe me studiues te tjere te fushave te materies dhe fenomenve natyrale. 
Ne nje pamje te pergjithshme per ate qe ndodh ne trekendesh ata kane dale me nje teori qe deri tani eshte nga me te qendrueshmet. Ana me pozitive e ketij studiuesi, ne ndryshim me shume te tjere eshte qe ai merr ne konsiderate cdo lloj teorie te paraqitur nga shkenctare te ndryshem madje i perfshin ato ne referimet e tij ne te gjithe auditoret e botes.
Me pak fjale gjeja me e zakonshme qe verehet ne Trekendesh nga anijet dhe sidomos nga avionet eshte ndryshimi i papritur i kohes. Nga nje pamje e qarte dhe nje qiell blu, papritur cdo gje shnderrohet ne nje mjegull te dendur ne nje te ashtuquajtur White Out qe nga pilotet shpjegohet si bashkimi i qiellit me ujin ne kuptimin e orientimit, pra mjegulla eshte kaq e denduar sa nuk arrin te shquash ku mbaron ajri dhe fillon uji. Kesaj i shtohet edhe mosfunksionimi i plote i instrumentave magnetike si rezultat i nderhyrjeve shume te forta qe shmangin cdo lloj orientimi si dhe humbja pothuajse e plote e komunikimit si rezultat i daljes jashte perdorimit te aparaturave. Nje gje tjeter qe deshmohet rendom eshte dalja papritur e disa reve ne forme konike dhe ne momentin kur pilotet jane futur brenda tyre, eshte deshmuar qe per disa caste kane provuar nje lloj ndjesie sikur kane humbur gravitetin. Nga disa pilote te forcave ajrore amerikane gjate nje stervitje ne kohen e krizes se raketave ose sic njihet nga te gjithe si konflikti kuban, eshte deshmuar qe jane "kapur" nga nje re e tille dhe ajo qe kane perjetuar eshte sa e mrekullueshme aq dhe misterioze dhe e frikshme. Ne momentin qe grupi i avioneve futet ne re, humbasin komunikimin me kullen e kontrollit, instrumentat fillojne te keqfunksionojne dhe ajo qe i shtangu me shume ishte humbja e gravitetit si dhe pamja qe kishin para syve. Ne momentin qe u futen ne re e cila nga larg dukej e nje permase te vogel, qielli ishte i paster dhe shume i qarte. Ndersa ne momentin qe futen brenda rese ajo nuk kishte te mbaruar dhe cuditerisht ndryshonte forme duke u rrotulluar brenda vetes me shpejtesi. Nga te gjithe pilotet pamja e brendeshme e rese pershkruhet si ne ngyjuren e aluminit dhe qe zgjatohej ne formen e tunelit. Ne fund te tunelit shikohej toke, po nje pamje shume e vecante per pilotet qe e njihnin mire ate zone te bregdetit. Ne momentin qe skuadrilja del nga reja, rifitohet komunikimi me radio, busulla fillon funksionimin por ajo qe ishte me shokuesja ishte qe te gjithe avionet kishin pershkuar nje distance prej me shume se 1500 miljes ne nje hark kohor prej 15 minutash. Gje e pamundur per teknologjine tone pa harruar qe edhe sasia e karburantit te harxhuar ishte ajo qe zakonisht perdoret per nje fluturim rreth 100 mile. Per te mos harruar qe grupi i piloteve e pa veten e tyre shume shume largt destinacionit dhe per kete arsye ata nuk mund te njihnin bregdetit qe pane gjate kohes qe ishin brenda rese. Natyrisht kjo deshmi eshte e atyre fatlumeve qe i kane perjetuar gjera te tilla brenda Trekendeshit dhe kane dale gjalle prej tij por shume te tjere jane zhdukur pa lene gjurme.
Te kthehemi tek Berlitz dhe tek teorite e tij. Ai mbeshtet fort teorine qe ne zonen e trekendeshit ka nje shmangie te forte magnetike qe krijon nje lloj deformimi kohor si dhe dimensional (sipas koncepteve tona per dimensionin dhe njohurite qe kemi per ekzistencen e vetem 3 prej tyre). Nje lloj force e pashpjegueshme ndodhet brenda trekendeshit, force e cila shpesh here shperthen duke thithur anije, aeroplane dhe njerez per te mos i kthyer me kurre. Nese keta fatkeq ne nje menyre ose tjetren perfundojne ne nje dimension tjeter apo ne nje bote me te mire, atehere le ti urojme qe te kthehen nje dite dhe te na tregojne per ato qe kane pare. Eshte marre shume ne konsiderate edhe teoria e ekzistences ne trekendesh te nje lloj StarGate, ose nje lloj porte per te kontaktuar bote te tjera. Nga te gjithe njihet teoria e famshme e kontiniumit hapesire-kohe por brenda trekendeshit kjo duket sikur nuk para perfillet. Me pak fjale disa nga ligjet e fizikes qe ne njohim aty nuk perfillen. Shume anije kane humbje ne kohe, disa prej tyre pershkojne distanca qe nuk i justifikon as koha e shpnezuar, as karburanti dhe as teknologjia tokesore. Shume prej tyre deshmojne per nje beteje te vertete magnetike brenda Trekendeshit te Bermudeve qe shoqerohet me shperthime te forta elektrike, eren e squfurit qe eshte e zakonshme gjate shperthimit te rrufeve si dhe pranine e mjeteve te panjohura nga teknologjia jone UFO dhe USO (Unidentifying Sea Object). Per nje stuhi te tille magnetike ka deshmi dhe nga kronikat e Kristofor Kolombit ne nje nga udhetimet e tij brenda trekendeshit ku gjate nje stuhie magnetike ai humbi 6 nga anijet e tija te ngarkuara me ar dhe me sende te tjera te vyera. Shume here jane deshmuar pamje te ufove ne kete zone sidomos gjate stuhive te tilla magnetike po ashtu dhe pamje te ufove qe zhyten me shpejtesi te ma imagjinueshme nen siperfaqen e oqeanit pa bere piken me te vogel te zhurmes dhe pa lene asnje gjurme ne uje. Nje fenomen i tille eshte pare me shume ne Detin e Sargaseve, pjesa veri lindore e trekendeshit aty ku dhe aktiviteti magnetik eshte me i madhi. Disa studiues e lidhin veprimtarine e madhe magnetike ne kete zone si rezultat i efektit qe krijohet nga sistemi i propulsionit qe perdoret nga UFO dhe duke qene se pamja e tyre brenda trekendeshit deshmohet pothuajse nga te gjithe, kjo teori mbeshtetet si nga me te fortat per fenomenin. Shmangiet e pashpjegueshme ne kohe, ne distanca dhe crregullimi teresor i te gjitha aparaturave eshte gjithmone i pranishem. 
Disa studiues mbeshtetin teorine e ekzistences se Atlantides ne zonen e trekendeshit. Te gjithe kemi degjuar per kontinentin e humbur (do bej nje shkrim me vone per kete gje) por edhe kjo teori eshte e lidhur me nje aktivitet jashtetokesor pasi mendohet qe nese kontinenti i fundosur eshte brenda trekendeshit atehere ai ne nje menyre ose tjetren ka lidhje me nje teknologji te panjohur nga shkenca jone dhe qe smund te shpjegohet tjeter vecse me nje prani aliene. 
Te shkruash per Trekendeshin e Bermudes natyrisht do duheshin mijera faqe per te thene cdo gje qe dihet apo supozohet. Ajo qe ka me shume rendesi eshte qe cdo gje deri me sot nuk mund te provohet shkencerisht. Fenomenet qe ndodhin akoma nuk mund te kuptohen nga shkenca jone dhe sidomos nga botekuptimi jone per dimensionet dhe perkuljet e kohes. Teoria e fundit qe po mbeshtetet nga nje grup shume brilliant shkenctaresh eshte ekzistenca e tuneleve ne hapesire qe mundesojne shkurtimin e distancave midis planeteve, sistemeve diellore dhe vete galaksive. Trekendeshi me fenomenet qe ndodhin eshte nje prove per kete teori. Plus teoria tjeter per ekzistencen e nje dimensioni te katert te cilin ne akoma nuk mund ta emerojme sepse koncepti jon eshte vetem 3 dimensional. Pra lartesi, gjeresi dhe gjatesi. Cdo gje tjeter jashte ketij trinomi akoma nuk te perceptohet nga te gjithe sepse eshte jashte botekuptimit tone per ambjentin qe na rrethon.
Sic e thashe me siper qeveria amerikane (e shquar per fshehje informacioni apo per tendence keqinformimi) e ka anashkaluar te pakten zyrtarisht ate qe ndodh ne trekendesh por nga ana tjeter ka filluar prej shume kohesh te studioje fenomenin, majde shume me perpara sec mund te mendohet.
Rasti me tipik eshte ai i te ashtuquajtures Eksperimenti i Filadelfias i bere ne vitin 1943. Nepermjet krijimit te nje rryme te forte magnetike u arrit transportimi brenda casteve i nje destrojeri te marines amerikane nga Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, ne Norfolk, Virginia. 
Anija USS Eldridge me nje ekuipash prej disa dhjetra vetesh u teletransportua brenda disa casteve ne nje distance qe do ti duheshin ore te tera navigimi. Fatkeqesisht eksperimenti pati pasoja shume te renda per ekuipazhin te cilet gjate teletransportimit u kthyen ne nje gjendje transparente dhe te temerruash shikonin gjymtyret dhe pjeset e tjera te trupit te beheshin te padukshme. Shume prej tyre paten probleme mendore, disa vdiqen nga shkaqe te panjohura dhe disa u mbyllen neper institucione speciale dhe kur dolen prej andej, askush nuk deshironte me te fliste per ate qe kishte ndodhur. Cdo gje u mbulua nga heshtja dhe konspiracioni dhe duket sikur qeveria amerikane e ka nderprere kete eksperiment.
Per te mbyllur kete shkrim dua te shtoj nje tjeter fakt shume te cuditshem. Ne te njejten forme dhe ne te njejten zone, vetem se ne anen tjeter te globit tokesor ekziston nje tjeter trekendesh ne detin e Japonise qe quhet Trekendeshi i Djallit. Cdo gje ketu ndodh ne te njejten menyre si ne trekendeshin e Bermudeve dhe fenomeni duket te jete i njejte perfshi zhdukjet dhe anomalite e tjera.  Mbas nje studimi te detajuar rezultoi qe te dy trekendeshat perputhen plotesisht vetem se ne ane te kunderta te globit.

----------


## Era1

Pepi me pelquen shume te dhenat e tua sepse dhe une keshtu e kam lexuar qe nga Trekendeshi asnje nuk ka dale i gjalle.(po pres te hapes temen per Atlantiden sepse dhe une jam shume kurioze per keto gjera dhe kam nga pak informacion)

Me poshte po shkruaj listen e anijeve dhe avioneve te zhdukur ne kete Trekendesh(ndoshta nuk eshte e plote po eshte e konsiderueshme dhe me informacion)

*ANIJET E ZHDUKURA.*
*1- Rosalia*- u zhduk ne 1840 ne rrugen midis Havanes dhe Evropes. Ishte nje anije franceze qe u takua e abandonuar ne brendesi te trekendeshit duke lundruar normalsht, me velat te hapura me ngarkesen te pa prekur , por ishte zhdukur çdo gje e gjalle.
*2- Mari Çeleste* - u zhduk rreth muajit Nentor 1872, pasi doli nga porti i N. Yorkut u takua ne 4 dhjetor te po atij viti ne trekendesh pa asnje ne bord Kishte pasur 10 persona ne bord.
*3- Atlanta*- u zhduk ne janar 1880. Ishte nje fregate britanike qe shkonte nga ishujt Bermude ne Angli. U zhduk bashke me 209 persona ne bord shume afer ishujve Bermude.
*4- Freja*- u zhduk ne 4 tetor 1902. Ishte nje anije e madhe gjermane me tre direke qe u takua ne po kete muaj afer Manzanijes , ne Kube, nga ku kishte dal ne daten 3 te po atij muaji.Ishte zhdukur gjithe ekipi.
*5-Ciklopi*-u zhduk ne 4 mars 1918, Ishte nje anije e madhe e marine amerikane, 150 m gjatesi .U zhduk me 309 pasagjere  pa leshuar asnje mesazh ndihme. Lundronte mes ishujve Barbados dhe Noorfolk kur u zhduk.
*6-Raifuku Maru*- u zhduk ne 1924.Ishte nje anije mallrash japoneze qe lundronte midis ishujve Bahamas dhe Kubes kur u zhduk. Kerkoi ndihme me radio.
*7-Cotopaxi*- u zhduk ne 1925. Ishte nje anije qe udhetonte midis Çarlestonit dhe Havanes. U zhduk afer Kubes.
*8-Stavenger*- u zhduk ne 1931. Ishte anije tregetare qe nodhej afer ishullit Cat, ne Bahama , kur u zhduk me 43 persona ne bord.
*9- John and Mary*- U zhduk ne prill 1932. Ishte nje anije prej dy direkesh qe u shfaq duke lundruar pa asnje ne bord dhe rreth 80 km ne jug te ishujve Bermude.
*10-Anglo-Australian*- u zhduk ne mars 1938. Ishte nje anije qe leshoi mesazhin e fundit te saj nga ishujt Azore. U zhduk me 39 njerez ne bord.
*11- Gloria Colite* - u zhduk ne shkurt te 1940. Ishte nje jaht i San Vincent ne ishujt Antillas angleze. U shfaq pa asnje ne bord, por me te gjitha gjerat ne rregull, duke qene 320 km ne jug te Mobile, Atlanta.
*12-Rubicon*- u zhduk ne 22 tetor te 1944. ishte nje anije kubane qe u zhduk ne qender te Trekendeshit.  Me vone u takua nga rojet detare amerikane perbale brigjeve te Floridas pa asnje njeri ne bord, kishte shpetuar vetem nje qen qe ishte deshmimtari memec i drames.
*13-Sandra*-u zhduk ne qershor 1950. Ishte anije prej 106 m gjatesi qe lundronte nga Savanah, Giorgia, ne portin Cabello , Venezuela. Ishte ngarkuar me 302 tonelata insekticidesh pe plantacionet. Kaloi ne portin e Agustines ne Florida dhe me vone u zhduk me gjithe ngarkesen dhe ekuipazhin.
*14-Connemara IV*- u zhduk ne shtator 1955.Ishte nje yaht privat qe u shfaq complet vetem , pa asnje gjurme te asaj qe mudn tekishte ndodhur.U shfaq 640 km ne lindje te Bermudeve.
*15-Sulphur Queen*- u zhduk ne 4 shkurt te 1963. Ishte nje anije tregetare prej 130 m qe shkonte nga Beaumont, Texas, ne Norflok, Virginia. U zhduk pa leshuar asnje mesazh ndihme, me gjithe ekuipazhin.
*16-SNO'Boy*- u zhduk ne 1 korrik 1963. Ishte nje peshkarexhe e vogel , vetem 20 m dhe me 40 peshkatar ne bord. Shkonte nga Jamaica ne Cayo ne verilindje kur u zhduk me gjithe ekuipazh.
*17-Witchcraft-*u zhduk ne 24 dhjetor 1967.Ishte nje anije qe bente udhetime turistike (crocero). Eshte nje nga rastet me te çuditshem te trekendeshit. U zhduk papritur me pronarin dhe nje pasagjer ne bord, kur bente shetitje ne det jo me larg se 1600 m nga Miami, ne Florida.
*18- Anita*- u zhduk ne mars te 1973. Ishte nje anije tregetare me 20.000 tonelata ngarkese dhe lundronte nga Newport News per ne Gjermani. U zhduk ne trekendesh me 32 veta ne bord.
*19-Milton Latrides*- u zhduk ne prill 1973. Ishte anije qe udhetonte nga New Orleans per ne El Cabo
*
AVIONET E ZHDUKUR*
*1- Super Contellaton*- u zhduk ne 30 tetor 1945. Ishte nje avion i flotes amerikane . U zhduk me 42 persona ne veri te trekendeshit.
*2-Martin Mariner*- u zhduk ne 5 dhjetor 1945. Ishte nje hidroavion bombardues PBM i armates amerikane me 13 persona ne bord.U zhduken te gjithe pas 20 minutash udhetim.
*3- C-54*- u zhduk 1947. Ishte avion ushtarak i ushtirse amerikane .U zhduk me te gjithe njerzit ne te 180 km nga ishujt Bermude.
*4- Tudor IV*-u zhduk ne 29 janar te 1948.Ishte nje avion tregetar katermotoresh Star Tiger. U zhduk me 31 pasagjer dhe tre personel 600 km ne veri te ishujve Bermude.
*5- DC-3*- U zhduk ne 28 dhjetor 1948. ishte nje avion privat ne nje udhetim tregetar qe u zhduk me 32 pasagjer dhe ekipin e tij ne nje pike te papercaktuar midis San Juan (PUerto Rico) dhe Miami.
*6-Tjeter Tudor IV*- u zhduk 17 janar 1949. Ishte nje avion tregetar i quajtur Star Ariel (binjak i Star Tiger). U zhduk midis ishujve Bermude dhe Jamaica, 600 km nga Bermudet.
*7- Globemaster*-u zhduk ne mars 1950.Ishte nje avion tregetar amerikan qe fluturonte per Irlande.
*8-York*- u zhduk ne 2 shkurt 1952. ishte nje avion tregetar britanik dhe fluturonte per Jamaika.U zhduk me 33 pasagjer ne bord ne veri te trekendeshit.
*9-Martin P-5M*- u zhduk ne 9 nentor 1956. Ishte nje avion amfib nga patrullat e marines amerikane. U zhduk me 10 veta ne ekuipazh shume afer Bermudeve.
*10- Chase YC-122*- u zhduk ne 11 janar 1957.Ishte nje avion tregetar me 4 pasagjer. U zhduk mes Palm Beach dhe Gran Bahama.
*11- KB-50*- u zhduk ne 8 janar 1962.Ishte nje avion tank i Forcave Ajrore Amerikane. U zhduk duke kryqezuar trekendeshin nga Virgina per ne Azore.
*12-Stratotankers KC-135*- u zhduk ne 28 gusht 1963.Ishin 2 avione katermotoresh totalisht te rinj t Forcave Ajrore Amerikane.Shkonin ne nje mision sekret nga Bazen Homestead, ne Florida , ne nje baze tjeter sekrete ne Atlantic, por nuk harriten kurre , u zhduken 480 km ne verilindje te ishujve Bermude.
*13-Cargomaster C-132*-u zhduk 22 dhjetor 1963 duke shkruar per Azore.
*14- Flyng Boxcar C-119*-u zhduk ne 5 qershor te 1965.Ishte nje avion tregetar me 10 pasagjer ne bord.U zhduk ne juglindje te ishujve Bahamas.

----------


## Manulaki

Si behen fluturimet dhe lundrimet ne kohet e sotme, pasi nga shkrimet qe jane sjelle ketu, nuk ka zhdukje te viteve te fundit. Devijojne anijet dhe avionet lundirmet dhe fluturimet ne kete trekendesh?
Faleminderit te gjitheve per informacionet shume interesante!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Ok Manulaki ja ku e ke pergjigjen e asaj qe po pyet:
Doja te shtoja edhe dicka per saktesim. Kur kam permendur nje nga seminaret qe kam marre pjese gabimisht kam thene qe ka qene me Carlz Berlitz. Realtuesi ishte assistenti i tij Andrew Colinwell, ndersa Berlitz ishte i ftuar nderi dhe vetem beri mbylljen. Po ashtu lista e zhdukjeve qe ka paraqitur Era1 eshte vetem maja e ajzbergut ne krahasim me listen qe ka paraqitur Berlitz ne librin e tij Pa Lene Gjurme. Ajo liste eshte te pakten 10 here me e madhe dhe qe nga koha kur eshte botuar libri (ne mes te viteve 80) ka me qindra raste te tjera qe ndonese jane raportuar perseri mbahen sekret nga masa e gjere e njerezve.

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe nje liste zhdukjesh vetem per vitin 2001:
2001

CASE TITLE               GEO. LOCATION           CASE #         DATE OPENED         DATED CLOSED                  NAME                  DESC.             FLAG

IN                                 IVO                                     1             09/29/2000         10/01/2000          HARDTIMES         F/V                 US
                                     HOMOSASSA

P/C  SHANG AI OVERDUE   LOCATED OFF       19             09/30/2000         10/03/2000            SHANG AI                                 US
BAKERS HAULOVER TO     PORT
MARSH  HARBOR               CANAVERAL

M/V FAT CAT                PROVO TO                55            10/11/2000             10/12/2000        M/V FAT CAT                             US
JNREPORTED               NASSAU TO FT
                                             LAUDERDALE

OVERDUE S/V TYBEE II   ST PET TO           83          10/23/2000             10/24/2000                TYBEE II
                                                     APALACHALA,
                                                     FL

S/V FAR SIDE ODU          KEY WEST, FL   116        11/02/2000             11/03/2000         FAR  SIDE               S/V           US

OVERDUE  53' CAVILEER  FT                       137        11/09/2000              11/10/2000                                                P/C           US
                                                       LAUDERDALE
                                                     TO FT MEYERS

18'  P/C OVERDUE DUCK       DUCK KEY    149         11/11/2000             11/15/2000           FL 6902EG               P/C           US
KEY AND RETURN                                                                                                                                                        

S/V SHADY LADY               FT MEYERS, FL  172      11/20/2000              11/20/2000          SHADY LADY       S/V       US
OVERDUE FROM FTL TO
FTM

P/C  O'DALY  ODU FM VZ       DOMREP           183       11/24/2000             11/24/2000            O'DALY                     P/C       US
TO PALM BEACH

S/V LA SABIA ODU               COLOMBIA TO   189         11/25/2000           11/25/2000           LA SABIA               S/V        US
                                                     GRAND
                                                     CAYMAN

S/V EVERGREEN            GEORGETOWN,         212         12/02/2000           12/03/2000           EVERGREEN         S/V       US
                                               EXUMA, BF

OVERDUE 18 BASS       7 MILE BRIDGE        223         12/04/2000             12/05/2000                                                P/C     US
BOAT -                                 MARATHON

S/V ODC                              BROOKLYN TO         224           12/04/2000           12/05/2000         ODC CARIB             S/V      GP CARIBE/                        FLORIDA
CRAZYCATA.COM
-ODU

S/V CHIEWIZ (US)         MARATHON TO    228              12/06/2000            12/06/2000            CHIEWIZ                 S/V     US
                                               COCONUT
                                                 GROVE, FL

MISSING SKIFFS -F/V    IVO GREAT           243               12/06/2000             12/11/2000            CYNTHIA             F/V
CYNTHIA                              INAGUA

OVERDUE PLEASURE         MARIE               259                12/16/2000              12/17/2000                                                P/C
CRAFT-GANSEC                   GALANTE TO
                                                   DOMINICA

32 FT SCORPION                   MIAMI TO        270              12/14/2000               12/19/2000            VERONICA         SCORPION
                                                     MARQUESAS                                                                                                          JOVI

OVERDUE P/C 28FT             FLORIDA           279              12/12/2000               12/20/2000          FL 8436GE               28FT
CHRIS CRAFT                          STRAITS                                                                                                                                                         CHRIS
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   CRAFT

S/V GENEVIEVE              FLAGER, FL            290              12/27/2000                12/27/2000         GENEVIEVE       S/V      CA
                                                                                                                                                                                                     M55289

S/V TRALEE                     HAVANA, CU           331               01/12/2001         01/13/2001             TRALEE             623417   US
                                               TO KEY WEST

CALYPSO ODU              FT PIERCE, FL          338                01/15/2001         01/15/2001             S/V CALYPSO 38 FT S/V  US



CASE TITLE               GEO. LOCATION           CASE #         DATE OPENED         DATED CLOSED                  NAME                  DESC.             FLAG

ODU- 26FT FORMULA CARD SOUND            347            01/16/2001          01/17/2001             FL0715DL         P/C                  US
                                   AND RETURN

ALERFA- ODU A/C  GREAT EXUMA  348            01/17/2001           01/17/2001            N13TT                      PIPER

S/V VITAMIN SEA  HONDURAS TO  365              01/20/2001 01/20/2001             VITAMIN SEA                   S/V           US
UNREPORTED             WEST PALM
                                           BEACH

P/C FOLIE ADEAUX       TURTLE CAY   376          01/23/2001         01/23/2001                   FOLIE                   S/V           US
OVERDUE                            TO PUERTO                                                                                                             ADEAUX
                                                 RICO

P/C  SUNBIRD                 20 NM E OF        427           02/02/2001          02/03/2001               SUNBIRD               P/C             US
                                             SEBATIAN
                                             INLET, FL

S/V CUIL-NA-SITH     BAHAMAS         432           02/01/2001            02/03/2001           CUIL-NA-SITH           S/V         US

S/V SLO-M-OCEAN    GREEN TURTLE   433       02/02/2001            02/05/2001         SLO-M-OCEAN           S/V          US
OVERDUE                      CAY, BF                                                                                                                      MS 3305 D

P/C IMARI TRADER DOMINICAN      454        02/07/2001           02/09/2001       IMARI TRADER               P/C        US
OVERDUE                      REPUBLIC

40 FT CATAMARAN  CAMERON LA   491         02/15/2001           02/16/2001                                                                         US
OVERDUE                        TO MIAMI FL

DREAM SEEKER           MIAMI TO         492        02/18/2001           02/18/2601                DREAM                     S/V            US
                                             BIMINI                                                                                                                  SEEKER

ODU
-S/V HIGH ROLLER     KEY WEST, FL  497        02/18/2001           02/19/2001          HIGH ROLLER III                         US
III  SC TO KEY WEST, FL

S/V  HANNAH B.           TURKS AND       531         02/22/2001          02/25/2001             HANNAH B.               S/V            US
UNREPORTED                 CAICOS

F/V RESOLUTE,            I/P NASSAU BF   568     03/06/2001         03/07/2001             RESOLUTE               42 FT F/V   US
MARATHON TO BF

S/V HANNAH B             CAICOS TO ST   574      03/06/2001         03/07/2001             HANNA B            S/V   40 FT   US
                                               JOHNS

S/V HALFWAY TO           NASSAU, TO    575       03/06/2001        03/07/2001              HALFWAY TO           37 FT S/V  US
HEAVEN, UNREPORTED.  GEORGETOWN                                                                                       HEAVEN

OVERDUE P/C SEA          ROCKY POINT   610     03/13/2001       03/14/2001             SEA HUNDER                                     JM
HUNDER                             JM

S/V  SUNSET                    MARATHON TO    634    03/19/2001    03/20/2001               SUNSET                           S/V           US
UNREPORTED                 BAHAMAS

S/V UTOWNAWA           FOWEY ROCK       673     03/28/2001      03/29/2001            UTOWNAWA
DISABLED AND OVERDUE

S/V FOLLE-E-DUEX         TORTOLA TO      681     03/29/2001        03/30/2001                  FOLLE-E-                     S/V             FR
UNREPORTED                     WEST PALM                                                                                                                   DUEX
                                                 BEACH

S/V  IMAGINE UNRPTD  HEMMINGWAY   721     04/07/2001    04/08/2001             IMAGINE 1083763      S/V         US
                                                   MARINA
                                                   HAVANA, CU

S/V COSMIC HIPPO           KEY WEST TO         722       04/07/2001      04/08/2001          COSMIC 1030839       S/V         US
                                                   CUBA AND RTN                                                                                            HIPPO   (Located safe)

33 FT CORSICA ODU FM       CUBA                   742       04/15/2001       04/16/2001              FL6834LH                                   G/F
MIAMI

CATAMARAN OVERDUE    CAPE FLORIDA  748        04/19/2001        04/19/2001                                                    S/V
                                                       SOLDIER KEY
                                                       AND RTN

CASE TITLE               GEO. LOCATION           CASE #         DATE OPENED         DATED CLOSED                  NAME                  DESC.             FLAG


S/V TERANGUE       NASSAU, BF            791        04/26/2001           04/26/2001           TERANGUE           S/V                 CA
OVERDUE/
UNREPORTED

S/V CATCH ME           CHUB CAY              810         04/29/2001            04/30/2001               CATCH ME

17 FT PROCRAFT ODU   KEATON           817        04/28/2001             05/01/2001                17 FT.
                                                 BEACH FL AND                                                                                                   PROCRAFT
                                                 RETURN

S/V WAYWARD IV       MARATHON, FL   859      05/09/2001           05/09/2001           WAYWARD IV     S/V           US

S/V FREE SPIRIT            SAN                           872      05/09/2001            05/12/2001             FREE  SPIRIT   38 FT S/V   US
                                               SALVADOR TO                                                                                                         (Safe in Ft. Meyers)
                                               ST AUGUSTINE

P/C TRIPLE TROUBLE     ELBOW CAY        878       05/13/2001             05/13/2001                 TRIPLE                 P/C        US
                                                   BF                                                                                                                                TROUBLE

29 FT  P/C -OVERDUE      MILE MARKER   892        05/15/2001              05/16/2001                                                  P/ C
FROM MILE MARKER 94    94 FLORIDA
                                                   KEYS

ODU S/V PAST TIME        MARATHON TO    906     05/18/2001           05/18/2001                 PAST TIME
                                                   WEST END, BF

30 ft P/C                                  OVERDUE             910         05/15/2001          05/16/2001             FL 8702 JK             P/C          US
                                                   LOCATED IN
                                                   CUBA

29 FT RENEGADE               YUCATAN PASS  975        05/30/2001            06/02/2001          FL7551 LL                G/F         US

S/V OCEAN MOTION         MIAMI, FL             980         06/03/2001            06/03/2001          OCEAN                   S/V          US
                                                                                                                                                                                       MOTION

F/V SNAPPER -ODU         CAPE MAY, NJ     997         06/07/2001           06/07/2001       SNAPPER                 F/V          US
BOCA RATON TO LONG
ISL, NY

S/V PLUTO ODU FT               HAVANA, CU  1010       06/08/2001             06/09/2001              PLUTO                   S/V         FR
LAUDERDALE TO
HAVANA

18 FT  P/C OVERDUE          CARD SOUND    1015        06/11/2001            06/11/2001            FL 2345HW                P/C       US
                                                     ROAD

ANTARES                                KEY WEST TO   1037       06/19/2001             06/19/2001          ANTARES                   MYT     US
                                                     SAN JUAN

P/C WE BE DIVIN                MIAMI, FL         1040        06/21/2001              06/21/2001        WE BE DIVIN 734533 P/C  US

TROPIC BIRD                        ANTIGUA           1043        06/14/2001              06/22/2001         TROPIC BIRD 1025042 S/V
                                                                                                                                                                                   (derelict; missing 1)

S/V ALLEGRA                      SANIBEL           1105         07/04/2001             07/05/2001         ALLEGRA                       S/V
                                                   ISLAND, FL

S/V COUNTS QUARTERS      NASSAU, BF   1106     07/04/2001             07/05/2001          COUNTS FL9442LL   S/V   US
                                                                                                                                                                                     QUARTERS

S/V FOLLOW                       BOAT HARBOR,    1127       07/08/2001              07/09/2001            FOLLOW                     S/V   US
YOU...FOLLOW ME          BF                                                                                                                                 YOU...FOLLOW
                                                                                                                                                                                         ME

OVERDUE  20FT  P/C -     YANKEETOWN,   1210       07/31/2001            08/02/2001                                                   P/C
HORSESHOE BEACH          FL
MARINA

P/C WATERHOUSE               CAPTIVA TO      1223       08/05/2001               08/05/2001            WATERHOUSE       P/C
OVERDUE                                KEY LARGO

S/V MINX -OVERDUE -   GULF OF              1225        08/05/2001              08/05/2001                    MINX                     S/V       US
GALVESTON TO                   MEXICO
MARATHON

S/V ROCK A BYE             PENSACOLA        1228         08/05/2001              08/06/2001              ROCK A BYE       44 FT CAT   US
                                               TO ST PETE

25FT BOSTON WHALER   KEY WEST, FL   1258        08/09/2001              08/11/2001               FL 4906GE          P/C      US
ODU KEY WEST AND
RETURN

S/V SHAGGY ODU             FT MYERS            1275          08/20/2001              08/21/2001               SHAGGY            S/V    US

OVD 16' WHITE SKIFF      ANDROS             1306          08/31/2001               09/01/2001                                           SKIFF      BF
                                                   ISLAND

OVERDUE P/C - CRYSTAL    CRYSTAL       1377          09/24/2001                09/25/2001                                                    P/C

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe nje foto ne njeren prej gazetave te asaj kohe qe paraqet grupin e pilotave te zhdukur ne Skuadriljen 19 dhe po ashtu nje foto e anijes me te cilen u be eksperimenti i famshem i Filadelfias.
Me poshte nje harte me e qarte e Trekendeshit te Bermudes

----------


## Darius

Gjeta edhe nje dicka tjeter, nje foto te bere ne Detin e Sargaseve qe sic e kam shkruar me siper ka nje aktivitet shume te madh persa i perket anomalive. Kur bera pershkrimin e fenomeneve qe ndodhin ne trekendesh harrova te permend njerin prej tyre qe eshte shume i shpeshte dhe komplet i pashpjegueshem. Kjo gje eshte deshmuar nga shume deshmitare dhe fatmiresisht eshte arritur e fotografuar. Fenomeni ka te beje me nje ngritje te papritur te siperfaqes se ujit ne forme spirale, drejtekendeshi ose edhe rrethore qe e pare nga siper te jep pershtypjen e nje kerpudhe. Fenomeni sic shfaqet ashtu edhe zhduket me qetesine me te madhe, pa zhurme dhe pa lene gjurme me mbrapa. Ne raste te tilla me pas jane pare UFO te shendritshme qe dalin nga uji ose hyjne ne uje duke shtangur te gjithe ata qe e shikojne.
Fotoja tjeter i perket rastit me te fresket te zhdukjeve. Dy personat, babe e bir mbasi kane marre me qira nje anije te vogel jane nisur per lundrim mengjesin e 19 tetorit te vitit 2004. Mbasi jane futur ne Trekendeshin e Bermudes, prej tyre nuk ka me asnje lajm. Ne foto jane fytyrat e tyre dhe anija qe kane perdorur per lundrim.

----------


## Era1

Nje nga zhdukjet me te medhaja ishte fluturimi 19 po vendos nje foto qe shpjegon pak a shume rrugen e ngjarjes.

----------


## Manulaki

> ...........
> Per te mbyllur kete shkrim dua te shtoj nje tjeter fakt shume te cuditshem. Ne te njejten forme dhe ne te njejten zone, vetem se ne anen tjeter te globit tokesor ekziston nje tjeter trekendesh ne detin e Japonise qe quhet Trekendeshi i Djallit. Cdo gje ketu ndodh ne te njejten menyre si ne trekendeshin e Bermudeve dhe fenomeni duket te jete i njejte perfshi zhdukjet dhe anomalite e tjera.  Mbas nje studimi te detajuar rezultoi qe te dy trekendeshat perputhen plotesisht vetem se ne ane te kunderta te globit.



Ka ndonje foto-harte ne lidhje me kete trekendesh? Po informacion me te detajuar ashtu si per Trekendeshin e Bermudes ka?

Pershendetje

----------


## Darius

Zona tjeter e botes qe paraqet anomalira te njejta me ate te Trekendeshit te Bermudeve eshte dhe Deti i Djallit qe une gabimisht e quajta trekendeshi i djallit. Ne fakt me kete emer quhet rendom trekendeshi i bermudes keshtuqe me falni per ekuivokun. Me pak fjale Deti i Djallit eshte ne Detin e Japonise rreth 300 milje ne jug te Tokyos. Kjo zone eshte e dalluar shume dhe per nje aktivitet te theksuar vullkanik dhe sizmik. Spata mundesi te gjej ndonje foto qe te mund te tregonte koordinatat e sakta po sidoqofte ekziston dhe si e tille eshte quajtur simotra e trekendeshit te bermudes ne anen tjeter te globit. Me shume informacion per Detin e Djallit do te gjeni ne librin e Charles Berlitz qe e perseris eshte i perkthyer edhe ne shqip *Pa Lene Gjurme*.

----------


## Era1

Per Detin e Djallit nuk ka shume informacion aq sa per Trekendeshin e Bermudeve.
Une di qe gjendet ne jugperendim te Japonise, mes ketij vendi dhe ishujve Bonin, me e specifikuar midis Iwo Jima dhe ishullit Marcus.
Fenomenet qe ndodhin aty jane te njejte me ato te Trekendeshit te Bermudeve.
Gjithashtu kam lexuar qe trekendesha te tille ekzistojne edhe ne vende te tjere nje psh . eshte ne Mesdheun oksidental ku gjate 1945 dhe 1969 kane ndodhur 11 katastrofa ajrore me me shume se 200 viktima.
Perse jane ne forme trekendeshe dhe me brinje te barabarta?- sepse nje figuart simetrike jane shume te preferuar nga qeniet inteligjente ( dhe jepet si shembull simetria e çuditshme e kristaleve)(keto jane vetem supozime)

----------


## Era1

Gjeta nje foto qe tregon nje harte te botes ku gjenden trekendesha te tjere por eshte e madhe dhe nuk e vendos dot ketu.
Nqse ndonje nga ju mundet tia zvogeloj kapacitetin (sepse une nuk e bej dot) ja nis qe te mund ta vendosim ketu.

----------


## Darius

Era mjafton ti besh right click dhe edit dhe do te te hape me paint. Provoje ta ruash pa e ndryshuar dhe shiko sesa e ka madhesine si file.

----------


## Darius

*Ana tjeter e kohes*

Nje nga misteret me coroditese qe ndodh brenda Trekendeshit te Bermudes eshte humbja ose fitimi i rastesishem ne kohe, nje dukuri turbulluese kjo ne menyre te vecante per nje kulture si e jona, e cila ka nje besim te shenjte dhe te palekundshem per ecjen perpara te kohes ne menyre te mateshme. Kete dukuri e kane vene ne dukje kryesisht personelet e aeroplaneve te cilet kane nje preokupim te kuptueshem qekurse koha e fluturimit me aeroplan filloi te rregjistrohet me kujdes, megjithese mund te kete lidhje gjithashtu edhe me zhdukjet misterioze (po ashtu edhe dukjet) te anijeve te vjetra e te reja sic eshte raportuar gjate viteve.
Mberritjet e pashpjegueshme ne aeroport para kohes se caktuar te aeroplaneve disa here kane ndodhur pasi aeroplanet kane fluturuar permes nje reje ose mjegulle te dendur (lexo ne shkrimet e tjera brenda kesaj teme). 
Kjo dukuri eshte e kuptueshme sigurisht kur ka ere jashtezakonisht te forte qe fryn nga mbrapa aeroplaneve, shpejtesia e se ciles arrin ndoshta disa qindra milje ne ore, megjithese ne shumicen e rasteve ska patur erera te tilla. Nje mundesi tjeter mund te jete dhe gabimi ne matjen e shpejtesise ose funksionimi jo i mire i intrumentave matese, megjithate ky nuk eshte nje faktor i pergjithshem ne te gjitha rastet e dokumentuara. Per me teper ne disa incidente te kontrolluara me shume kujdes duket sikur per njefare periudhe koha ecen perpara, permbyset ose projektohet ne te kaluaren - apo ndoshta ne te ardhmen - per aeroplanin dhe personelin e tij qe fluturon per nje fare kohe ne nje zone te Trekendeshit.
Brus Xhernon, pilot nga Boyton Beach Florida, me 4 dhjetor te vitit 1970 kaloi nje incident te jashtezakonshem gjate fluturimit te tij nga ishulli i Androsit per ne Palm Beach. Megjithese sugjeron nje shtrembrim te kohe-hapesire dhe "kapje" prej nje formacioni reje, kete incident e deshmon kopiloti, personeli i bazes, matesi i shpejtesise madje dhe fatura e karburantit. B. Xhernon ishte nje pilot me afro 600 ore fluturimi qe me te shumtat i ka bere midis Bahamas dhe Florides. Ne ate kohe ishte 29 vjec, 180 cm i gjate, me nje konstrukt te forte dhe mjaft prozaik ndaj fluturimit. Ka nje kujtese shume te mire vecanerisht per ndodhite gjate fluturimit. Diten qe ndodhi ngjarja, Xhernon ka qene me te jatin si kopilot. Ata u larguan nga Androsime aeroplanin "Bonanza A-36" duke fluturuar mbi brigjet e bahamas per ne drejtim te Biminit. Ndersa po ngjitej ne lartesine e percaktuar prej 10500 kembesh, vuri perballe vetes nje Re ne forme eliptike (vezore).
*"Ajo rrinte atje pa levizur. Pa merresha me drejtimin e aeroplanit keshtuqe nuk i kushtova vemendje ose kujtova se ishte me lart. Fluturoja siper saj duke u ngritur 1000 kembe ne minuta, kur vura re se ajo ngrihej pothuajse me te njejten shpejtesi. Disa here kaloja perpara saj, por ajo me arrinte dhe me kapte perseri. Gjeresine e saj e vleresova afro 15 milje. Mendova te beja nje kthese 180 grade dhe te kthehesha ne Andros. Me ne fund e kalova dhe perpara doli qielli i paster. Por kur ktheva koken ta shihja perseri, pashe se reja tani ishte bere gjigande dhe lakohej ne forme gjysemrrethi te madh me njeren pjese te saj qe dilte para nesh dhe ishte afro 60000 kembe e larte. Fundi i rese dukej se shkonte drejt e ne oqean dhe ajo nuk ngjante me rete e tjera grumbullore, te cilat kane reshje dhe boshllek ne nen vehte."*
Xhernon u perpoq te fluturonte duke i ardhur perqark po per cudine e tij pa se tani ndodhej brenda "gropes" se nje reje gjigande si "petull" . Duke veshtruar se mos gjente ndonje dalje, ai pa nje si te care dhe u sul drejt saj meqe ajo ngushtohej gjithmone e me shume derisa perfundoi ne nje vrime cilindrike, ose tunel brenda te ketyre reve te jashtezakonshme. Pas pak ai e arriti kete vrime, qe tani qe ngushtuar deri ne gjeresine 200 kembe dhe vazhdonte te ngushtohej ende, duke fluturuar me nje shpejtesi 230 milje ne ore.
*"Me dukej sikur veshtroja ne kanalin e ngushte te tytes se pushkes. Ishte nje tunel horizontal afro 1 milje i gjate dhe shenonte drejt Miamit. Ne fundin e saj shikoje qiellin blu qe gjendej midis tunelit dhe Florides..."*
Xhernoni e futi aeroplanin permes ketij tuneli me nje shpejtesi kritike. Ai vuri re se muret e ketij tuneli shkelqenin nga nje drite e bardhe. Muret, te cilet vinin duke u ngushtuar, dukeshin shume qarte dhe perqark tyre rrotulloheshin me ngadale sipas drejtimit te akrepave te sahatit re te vogla ne forme pufke.
*"Po te mos kishte qene piloti automatik qe i mbante krahet e aeroplanit ne nivelin horizontal, ndoshta do te beja edhe une aeroplanin te rrotullohej si ato dhe do te fluturoja brenda mureve."*
Gjate 20 sekondave te fundit majat e kraheve te aeroplanit preken muret nga te dyja anet. Ne ate cast Xhernoni provoi nje gravitet zero qe zgjati per disa sekonda. Kur doli nga tuneli ai e pa veten ne mes te nje mjegulle ngjyre te gjelbert te zbehte, ne vend te qiellit blu qe kishte pare pak me pare. Megjithate kufiri i te parit te qarte shtrihej disa milje. *"Nuk shikohej asgje. Kudo po ajo mjegull e bardhe ne te gjelber."*
Duke u munduar te percaktonte pozicionin ai pa se te gjitha instrumentat elektronike e magnetike funksiononin keq dhe nuk qe ne gjendje te lidhej me qendren e kontrollit te radarit. Sipas kohes se fluturimit te Xhernonit, ai duhet ti ishte afruar Bimini Kays. Papritur, ne  mjegullen poshte aeroplanit u duk dicka si njolla e nje ishulli qe kaloi me shpejtesi shume te madhe. Pastaj u vendos radionderlidhja me qendren e kontrollit te radarit ne Miami dhe ajo raportoi se po fluturonte nje aeroplan mbi Miami duke u drejtuar nga perendimi. Xhernoni i tha qendres se ai duhej te ishte nje aeroplan tjeter, meqenese "Bonanza", sipas kohes se fluturimit duhej te ishte ende mbi  Bimini Kays.
Ne kete cast ndodhi nje ngjarje e jashtezakonshme: *"Papritur te cara te medha (ne mjegull) u duken perqark nesh, njelloj sikur te shikonim nepermjet perdeve veneciane. Ato shkonin paralel me drejtimin e fluturimit. E cara poshte nesh behej gjithmone e me e madhe derisa me ne fund ne pame plazhin e Miamit poshte nesh..."*
Pasi zbriti ne Palm Beach Xhernoni vuri re se fluturimi kishte zgjatur vetem 45 minuta ne vend te fluturimit normal qe zakonisht zgjaste 75 minuta. Madje sasia e miljeve te pershkuara ishte edhe me e madhe, 250 milje ne vend te 200 miljeve qe eshte largesia normale sepse fluturimi kishte qene i terthorte. Keshtu u ngrit pyetja: Si mund t'i pershkonte aeroplani 250 milje per 45 minuta kur kishte fluturuar me nje shpejtesi maksimale prej 195 milje ne ore? Xhernoni u fut edhe me thelle ne kete ceshtje. Nga kontrolli i faturave te karburantit qe kishte bere ne fluturimet e meparshme, ai kishte nxjerre perfundimin se per te njejtin fluturim aeroplani konsumonte zakonisht 40 gallona karburant. (1 gallon eshte rreth 4 litra), kurse kete rradhe qene konsumuar vetem 28 gallona gazoline. Sipas fjaleve te Xhernonit: *"Ky kursim eshte per llogari te atij gjysem oreshi te fituar sepse me 10 gallona gazoline, "Bonanza" fluturon rreth gjysem ore dhe pershkon 100 milje."*
Megjithese nuk ka asnje shpjegim te sigurt per kete fitim ne kohe, Xhernon sugjeron se ndersa ishte ne tunel, formacioni i rese mund te kete levizur me nje shpejtesi prej 1000 milje ne ore e cila po ti shtosh shpejtesine e aeroplanit , do ti jepte atij shpejtesine maksimale prej 1180 miljesh ne ore, gje e cila shkon per llogari te kursimit te gazolines..
Mbase eshte rastesi por duhet te kujtojme se fluturimi i Xhernonit ndodhi me 4 dhjetor 1970 ne oren 3 pasdite, plot 25 vjet pa nje dite, kur ne oren 2 e nje cerek te pasdites te 5 dhjetorit 1945 u zhduk Skuadrilja e 19...
*vazhdon...*

----------


## Sherri

pune e shkelqyer nga Darius edhe era1.mund te vendosni link te tjere ku mund te gjejme info rreth ktij fenomeni??

ps per era1:
kliko me butonin e djathte te mouse tek foto pastaj kliko tek properties.me pas bej copy link e fotos qe del tek properties.ne fund mjafton te klikosh ne forum tek menute lart opsionin VENDOS FOTO dhe nuk ke nevoje ta zvogelosh pamjen  :buzeqeshje: 
ose ma sill mua link ne PM te fotos se mund ta zvogeloj edhe un po qe se nuk ben dot menyren e pare qe te tregova

----------


## Sherri

ja harta e marre nga era1:


klikoni tek harta qe te dale akoma me e madhe

----------


## GL_Branch

Darius , vazhdo me shkrimin se e ke len GJYS , ishte shume interesant , edhe kisha lut te shkrujash me shume , se ja vlen te mendojsh per keto ndodhite.

Shnet

----------

